# GP Booked, rectal exam coming!



## ishimaru (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I've got my GP appt booked. I've waited three weeks for this, having been on high-fibre diet and fybogel&movicol (as mentioned in my previous post elsewhere.I have a large amount of irritation below, and this had caused fissures and inflammation, and it was so bad the Doc said he couldn't proceed with a normal exam! Now it's feeling somewhat 'smoother'







to go, and I haven't bled as much, I am looking forward to this exam. Which brings me to my question -How much information can a Doc get from a basic rectal exam? What likely things would they find which would warrant further investigation?Bear in mind I am from the UK, as I notice quite a few people here are from the US - not too sure how much difference there is in examination procedures


----------

